# Crossing Borders



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

Apologies if this is a dumb question but I have never driven over borders between EU countries.

When you drive over the border between Spain and Portugal, are there any border checks on either passengers or cars?

Thanks


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

no 

but if you use the motorway with autotoll in Portugal then stop at the first motorway service station over the border and stick your credit card in the special machine to link it to your foreign registration number. There are sometimes checks between France and Spain with armed police and dogs checking mainly non-french registered vehicles.


----------



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response.

I have travelled to many countries round the world hardly any in Europe. So we are hoping to have 3 months in France, 3 months in Spain and 3 months in Portugal.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> no
> 
> but if you use the motorway with autotoll in Portugal then stop at the first motorway service station over the border and stick your credit card in the special machine to link it to your foreign registration number. There are sometimes checks between France and Spain with armed police and dogs checking mainly non-french registered vehicles.


That's interesting Bodgie but I'm not sure I understand it fully. What is this special machine and is this its sole purpose? What does putting your credit card in a machine have to do with either French or Spanish Police?


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, the machines are part of a "drive through" facility at the first motorway service station and are for foreign registration vehicles where you put in your card and then it will automatically get debited when that vehicle passes the motorway autotolls and that is their soul purpose, they are not multibanc ATMs.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Yes, the machines are part of a "drive through" facility at the first motorway service station and are for foreign registration vehicles where you put in your card and then it will automatically get debited when that vehicle passes the motorway autotolls and that is their soul purpose, they are not multibanc ATMs.


I've got it now about the SCUT tols. So nothing to do with French or Spanish Police then.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't know definately but cannot understand why the Fench and Spanish ploice would have any jurisdiction over an autotolls in Portugal. Is the autotolls within EU integrated ? Please explain.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> I don't know definately but cannot understand why the Fench and Spanish ploice would have any jurisdiction over an autotolls in Portugal. Is the autotolls within EU integrated ? Please explain.


So, you're saying that the French and Spanish Police are mounting roadside checks on the toll roads in Portugal?

1) That's the first I've heard of that so cannot help you there.

2) Like you, I wonder why and what jurisdiction they have. If it is so, then I'm sure that their PT counterparts form part of the team.

and

3)It's very strange as the PT borders are with Spain and are nowhere near France!

My first thought is some anti-terrorist unit. :confused2:


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> ... My first thought is some anti-terrorist unit. :confused2:


I think they're looking for the Czechs between France & Spain.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> no
> 
> There are sometimes checks between France and Spain with armed police and dogs checking mainly non-french registered vehicles.


I got stopped by the French fuzz when I went through one of their tolls about 23 years ago, they went through the back of the van and then crawled underneath it at the side of the motorway. They found nothing as there was nothing to find....what a waste of my time, I guess it kept them busy.


----------

